# Filters



## Spotted Owl (May 6, 2011)

Anyone using anything other than max-flow filters? What can you tell me about what you are using? I have used max-flow for a stretch and was wondering if there is anything better out there or if the old stand-by is still the best thing going.


Thanks guys



Owl


----------



## Gologit (May 6, 2011)

I'll ask around but just about every thing I see is MaxFlo.


----------



## 056 kid (May 6, 2011)

I noticed a fault in the cage with the max flow, it involves clearance with the cage and spit back thing. I could tighten the screw but still wiggle the filter so it wasn't seating on the sealing area but the spit back thing.,So I ground down the aluminum thing and now the spit back thing allows the filter to seat properly. Any one else herd of such thing? Seems funny that it would be like that.. Sorry for using the word thing so many times


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 6, 2011)

Gologit said:


> I'll ask around but just about every thing I see is MaxFlo.


 
Same thing here also. Was just curious and wondering mostly. It would be hard to walk away from a good thing that works well. I suppose it doesn't hurt to look for ways to better either yourself or your equipment.

I haven't noticed any trouble with those that I run at this time but I will look into it when it's time for a new set-up.



Owl


----------



## Jacob J. (May 6, 2011)

There's been a bunch of threads in the chainsaw forum about the Max-Flow kits. A lot of guys complain about the cage being too weak, or the filter cover weathers and fades real fast, etc. However, if you take a look at the guys who complain about them, by and large it's the typical "weekend warrior" type that really only cuts hard a handful of times a year. One guy with access to a flow bench even did a somewhat controlled study about the stock Stihl HD filter flowing as much air as the Max-Flow system. However, his study didn't take into account the fact that a Max-Flow can go several shifts between cleanings if it's properly set-up, where as the stock HD filter has to be changed out once and sometimes twice daily. 

Now all being said, the guys I know still cutting full time that run Stihls exclusively run the Max-Flow kits, and I ran them myself for nine years with no problems. In fact, I still have some of my old set-ups that have made it through several saws. One kit I have here dates back to '96. I think it has at least 2,000 hours on it. I've swapped out the foam a few times though.


----------



## Rounder (May 6, 2011)

I've always run them and always been very happy happy with them. I'm pretty meticulous about my equipment, clean and oil the foam element every Saturday. No issues, can't beat them in my book - Sam


----------



## 2dogs (May 6, 2011)

Just Max Flow for me. At work we had those Stihl oiled HD filters that worked well but clogged up fast. A friend runs a K&N but I have never asked him about it.


----------



## madhatte (May 7, 2011)

K&N are OK as filters but they're fragile and cumbersome. The standard Stihl HD filters are pretty OK, I think, but I'm really having a hard time wrapping my head around the new HD2 ones... they're a pain to clean because --_ le gasp_! -- they don't have the felt pre-filter which made the HD filter work in the first place! My guess is that the new style probably DOES keep more and finer particulate material out of the carb, but at the expense of a shorter service life. Since I don't cut Aussie redgum or other such nasty fine-dusty wood, I think I might just stick with the old-style HD filters for now. They may not be perfect, but they're good enough. I haven't run Max-Flow filters yet, but I also haven't lost a topend to sawdust poisoning.


----------



## Gologit (May 8, 2011)

Spotted Owl said:


> Anyone using anything other than max-flow filters? What can you tell me about what you are using? I have used max-flow for a stretch and was wondering if there is anything better out there or if the old stand-by is still the best thing going.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> ...


 
There were quite a few guys at the saw shop yesterday (and a pretty good tailgate choir practice going on out back  ) so I asked around. Everybody I talked to is running either stock Stihl or MaxFlo. A couple of guys had tried off brand stuff but switched back.
There were enough experienced guys there to make the opinions valid.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 8, 2011)

*Saw filter*

I run Vstacks on my big saws. Tried a max flo and it was a joke, setup how the factory tells you and I still had dust inside the carb throat.


----------



## 2dogs (May 8, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I run Vstacks on my big saws. Tried a max flo and it was a joke, setup how the factory tells you and I still had dust inside the carb throat.


 
What "big saws" are you running a velocity stack on? Do you have a pic of your set up? Max Flow works well for me, better than stock.

BTW the Max Flow looks like it gets dirty easy because of the tacky oil but it runs for days that way. I scape it now and then with a knife blade to remove the heavy crud. I am cutting mostly redwood so it may not look so bad with fir etc.


----------



## mdavlee (May 8, 2011)

Jesse said he was running a K&N on his 660. I don't know the part number but he was going to try it out. I haven't asked him about it in a few months so it may not be worth 2 cents.


----------



## madhatte (May 8, 2011)

K&N filters seem to be an excellent bang-for-the-buck mod for cars, but on saws they load up pretty quickly unless they have a pre-filter to keep the big junk out. They're a must with a velocity stack, though, unless you want to go with the green weenies, which are perhaps a less effective filter but are way easier to maintain. Hmm, stretch a green weenie, condom-like, over a K&N as a pre-filter? That might be a good set-up, if you could figure out how to not bust it off in the brush.


----------



## 2dogs (May 8, 2011)

madhatte said:


> K&N filters seem to be an excellent bang-for-the-buck mod for cars, but on saws they load up pretty quickly unless they have a pre-filter to keep the big junk out. They're a must with a velocity stack, though, unless you want to go with the green weenies, which are perhaps a less effective filter but are way easier to maintain. Hmm, stretch a green weenie, condom-like, over a K&N as a pre-filter? That might be a good set-up, if you could figure out how to not bust it off in the brush.


 
A couple of layers of nylon stocking as a pre-filter?


----------



## madhatte (May 8, 2011)

Seen that done. Best to use something that can be oiled, though, without dissolving. Not sure L'Eggs are up to that task.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 8, 2011)

dang o' lumberjacks can't talk about saws without the subject always turning to nylons or panties... :msp_rolleyes:

[montypython] I'm a lumberjack and I"m ok... [/montypython]




j/k :msp_biggrin:


----------



## hammerlogging (May 8, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Seen that done. Best to use something that can be oiled, though, without dissolving. Not sure L'Eggs are up to that task.


 
I run max flo without any problems, same as Sam, pretty meticulous, I have to say I can tell I should switch filters every 2-3 days rather than cleaning once a week, but I don't, yet.

I always ran the white thinking I must qualify as dirty conditions, or thinking the green was more for race saws or something, but Madsen's recently told me otherwise. Green or white, I've never had #### under the filter, and I'm definately sold over stock


----------



## Rounder (May 8, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I run max flo without any problems, same as Sam, pretty meticulous, I have to say I can tell I should switch filters every 2-3 days rather than cleaning once a week, but I don't, yet.
> 
> I always ran the white thinking I must qualify as dirty conditions, or thinking the green was more for race saws or something, but Madsen's recently told me otherwise. Green or white, I've never had #### under the filter, and I'm definately sold over stock


 
I've always run the green with no issues Joe. Only time I use the white is when cutting burnt timber. Give the green a shot, you'll like it. As an aside, I just switched over to Klotz foam filter oil. I'm pretty impressed with it. Nothing gets through and it's about a buck less than the other stuff at the local shop. It's pretty hard for #### to get through when your chips have bark on both ends though.... - Sam


----------



## hammerlogging (May 8, 2011)

I've been running green for a month or so, ever since I tore my last white one, with no problems. 

At a cap full per week I have enough of the blue stuff to last a good while, but I'll keep it in mind.

Bark on both sides, does tha mean, uh, mediocre timber?
Hope you're well.


----------



## 056 kid (May 8, 2011)

So no one has experienced the problem I had? 

Take a paper clip or a feeler gauge and see if there is space between the filter and the saw. The foam covers the gap thus no saw dust can go through,(I guess) but there was indeed a gap on my set up..


----------



## Jacob J. (May 8, 2011)

056 kid said:


> So no one has experienced the problem I had?
> 
> Take a paper clip or a feeler gauge and see if there is space between the filter and the saw. The foam covers the gap thus no saw dust can go through,(I guess) but there was indeed a gap on my set up..


 
Most guys toss those spitback guards. They impede flow and don't add to the longevity of the saw.


----------



## Rounder (May 8, 2011)

056 kid said:


> So no one has experienced the problem I had?
> 
> Take a paper clip or a feeler gauge and see if there is space between the filter and the saw. The foam covers the gap thus no saw dust can go through,(I guess) but there was indeed a gap on my set up..


 
Are you running it on a 66? Some more modification may be necessary to make it work right. Cody mentioned something about it to me the other night, maybe he'll chime in - Sam


----------



## Rounder (May 8, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> I've been running green for a month or so, ever since I tore my last white one, with no problems.
> 
> At a cap full per week I have enough of the blue stuff to last a good while, but I'll keep it in mind.
> 
> ...


 
Busy as ####, and you can damn near throw a chip that long in buttery soft Ponderosa, lol - take care - Sam


----------



## Rounder (May 8, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Most guys toss those spitback guards. They impede flow and don't add to the longevity of the saw.


 
056...Missed JJ's post..that's what I believe Cody was talking about, give it a shot


----------



## 056 kid (May 8, 2011)

A 660 yea. You have to cut some plastic around the perimeter of the faying surface, but that is all they mention. Mine will seal with or without the spit back deal, I can't remember if I have it in or not. When I first put the saw to work it liked to load up if you let it idle, pull the trigger and it would die. It would act right if I leaned out the low end enough, but then it sounded too lean on deceleration, so I left it a bit rich. After the rings seated it quit acting funny all together. I wonder how my handy work compares to a real port job in terms of power?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 9, 2011)

I believe this is the filter Mike was talking about.

Replacement Industrial Air Filter STIHL 084 CHAIN SAW | eBay


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 9, 2011)

I went back to running velocity stacks with a foam filter a couple years ago. I do the like the Max-Flo though, just think I get more air with the "green weanie' set up.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 9, 2011)

*Green Weanie*

The green weenies can be changed quickly in the field. I found a wing nut type of hose clamp at the RV dealer, works great.


----------



## dave k (May 9, 2011)

Any chance one of you could post up pics of the Max Flo set up ? Ive found the standard Stihl filters ok as long as you pay close attn to mounting it and of course checking it throughout the day.
The only saw Ive really had problems with was my 3120 which was solved by switching to Husky oiled filter. 
Any one tried the slip on pre filters Brad Snelling uses ?


----------



## madhatte (May 9, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> I believe this is the filter Mike was talking about.
> 
> Replacement Industrial Air Filter STIHL 084 CHAIN SAW | eBay



I haven't run that particular filter, but I have a feeling it would have the same troubles the HD2 filters do without a pre-filter. I don't doubt that it would flow some air, though!

EDIT:

Also, regarding velocity stacks, I'm not sure that they actually provide MORE air; what I am sure of is that they provide air at a higher velocity, which will equate to better turbulence, which will in turn keep air/fuel mixture in suspension longer, and result in a cleaner burn and more complete combustion. This description of the Venturi Effect is perhaps a bit long-winded, but clearly shows that pressure and velocity are inversely related on both sides of the venturi, and that on the "inside", pressure is lower and velocity higher. It's pretty easy to see how that would translate to better power in a 2-stroke application where power is all generated at WOT. 

Kindly correct my misconceptions, please, if I've misunderstood anything.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 9, 2011)

Any ideas on where i could get a velosity stack for a 046?...im building one right now...and was going to use a maxflow kit but i might try a velostiy stack kit if i can find one.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 10, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Any ideas on where i could get a velosity stack for a 046?...im building one right now...and was going to use a maxflow kit but i might try a velostiy stack kit if i can find one.


 
PM me you address, I have a few. On a 046 you will need some spacers or just use 044/440 studs. The 046/460 studs are longer.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 10, 2011)

Tree Sling'r said:


> PM me you address, I have a few. On a 046 you will need some spacers or just use 044/440 studs. The 046/460 studs are longer.


 
Jasha, how do run the v-stacks in the rain?


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 10, 2011)

*Saw filter?*

I use a couple roll pins for spacers. Rain is a issue to some, me if it is raining I use half a plastic coffee can screw on to the upper carb box.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 10, 2011)

Meadow Beaver said:


> Jasha, how do run the v-stacks in the rain?


 
I always pack a spare foamie, but then again if it is raining that hard, I just go home.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 10, 2011)

Here is my set up


----------



## Hank Chinaski (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Here is my set up


 
CLEAN YOUR GOBBLEYGOBLLY SAW!!!!


:hmm3grin2orange: j/k man.

What's a good source for the greenie's? and anyone make Vstacks for Husq's 3120xp? or do I need to make my own?

You oil the greenies? how often/do you clean them etc?


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> CLEAN YOUR GOBBLEYGOBLLY SAW!!!!
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: j/k man.
> ...


 Never oil them, just throw them in with the work clothes and wash them that way.


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Here is my set up


 
Just curious but how do you start that saw?


----------



## madhatte (May 12, 2011)

I, uh...


... too easy, I'll pass.


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Just curious but how do you start that saw?


 
Oh man, that's an easy one. You just get up on the log, jam the bar tip down into the bark and run like hell. If you run fast enough the chain spins fast enough to start it...kinda like push starting a car.

Sheeesh..._everybody_ knows that. 

I don't know what you'd do if you don't have a log. Big stump, maybe.


----------



## floyd (May 12, 2011)

Is it my imagination, or do folks spend an inordinate amount of time modifying their stihl products?


----------



## paccity (May 12, 2011)

floyd said:


> Is it my imagination, or do folks spend an inordinate amount of time modifying their stihl products?


 
maybe, but i've seen a lott of stacks on husky's to.:msp_smile:


----------



## floyd (May 12, 2011)

I mean to make it run. Seems I had a friend that put a cut milk jug over his air cleaner so it would not get water in it.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 12, 2011)

The recoil is off do to the pull rope failing Also need to get the saw her annual check up been run all winter with out alot of cleaning. I say stock equipment sucks so go ahead and modify to your darkest desire


----------



## bullbuck (May 13, 2011)

im sold on maxflow filters...just figured id vouch for em...i can get two days cuttin in the dirtyest of conditions cuttin with em...i can even be a little lazy with the 660 and get a third day out with almost an unnoticeable power loss...then i wince when i pull that faded orange hood off...look at the outside plugged an eighth inch thick of powder dust..and think man i should have changed that yesterday:bang:...but nope...been running em close to three years now...and not a spec of debris in the intake...not a specthis is a great product in my opinion...although i have ridden offroad bikes in the past and there is a right and wrong way to maintain a bike....er i mean saw filter


----------



## 2dogs (May 13, 2011)

Here is my setup. Husqwarna ms350xpw Artic Magnum. I know chain lose don't bang onme.


----------



## paccity (May 13, 2011)

sweet saw! can ya put one togather fur me.


----------



## Gologit (May 13, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Here is my setup. Husqwarna ms350xpw Artic Magnum. I know chain lose don't bang onme.


 
 Oh great...now I have to wipe coffee off the keyboard and monitor. Again.

Hey, can I borrow that saw next week? Got some big snags to take down. I think I have some wing-nuts around here somewhere that will hold that bar on a little better. They're not metric but I'll spot weld them if they're too loose.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Here is my setup. Husqwarna ms350xpw Artic Magnum. I know chain lose don't bang onme.



Needs duck tape to hold the bar on. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## hammerlogging (May 13, 2011)

hell of a dawg on that saw


----------



## paccity (May 13, 2011)

welli have to thank hbrn for all the damn funny stuff thats generated from his statments. thank's guy's and gal for the laughs. tryed to rep you guys and gal ,i'm tryin to spred it around.


----------



## madhatte (May 14, 2011)

Pretty sure that's next-gen AV technology we're seeing there.


----------



## 2dogs (May 15, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> hell of a dawg on that saw


 
I found this dog on the ground where redwoods and maybe D-firs had been logged a couple of decades back. I had been meaning to post a pic of it and see if anyone could identify it. Here goes.


----------



## dnash (May 15, 2011)

That'd make one hell of a weapon...


----------



## RandyMac (May 19, 2011)

Well what a piece. We have heavy stamped plated steel, maybe bolted to a gearbox. The shape says Mall or Remington, but only a couple decades back, might rule that out. I think it's a secondary climbing claw for a PNW Hide-behind.


----------

